# Selling UK registered car in Spain



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Still thinking about our options...

If we drive our UK car to Spain, would it be difficult to sell it? I mean, are people who perhaps want to move back to the UK interested in buying a UK reg, MOT'd and taxed car in Spain? All they have to do is to insure it and this can be done online from Spain.

It's a 7-seater (Ford S-Max) so handy for moving a lot of 'stuff'.  Worth around £10k.

Do Spanish dealers take UK cars as part exchange? I guess they don't (no UK address) and they would offer a very low price - or am I wrong?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sadlybroke said:


> Still thinking about our options...
> 
> If we drive our UK car to Spain, would it be difficult to sell it? I mean, are people who perhaps want to move back to the UK interested in buying a UK reg, MOT'd and taxed car in Spain? All they have to do is to insure it and this can be done online from Spain.
> 
> ...



Yes, some do. In fact that's what I did when they refused to matriculate my existing (UK) vehicle - long story but they were, in fact, wrong.

However, the price they offer is VERY low - where else would you sell it? People going back to UK tend to be doing so because they can't afford to stay here - hence they have little money to spend on a car.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are a few such companies operating in our area and I've heard that they will offer €250 for a 2 year old UK registered car!!


----------



## Kulish_iryna (Jul 23, 2012)

I think that this is not a good idea to move our car to Spain but registered in Uk. you should better sell it in UK.


----------

